# How do you tie these?



## 6bloodychunks

i dont know what kind of knot that is but , i do mine like this 
rock solid,dosent move a bit.


----------



## Justin17

I am interested, too. I tie mine like the second picture but always wondered how the first knot was done.


----------



## Just 1 More

See if this link works..


----------



## SharpStickHntr

To tie in the peep itself, look at this link...

http://www.specialtyarch.com/tyingpeep.htm

For servings above and below the peep...


----------



## metaz2

*Peep*

The 1st one is a series of half-hitches, tied, then burned.


----------



## trailk11

Just 1 thanx that's what I was looking for.....tried it out and worked great


----------



## Bow Walker

huntntrail said:


> Just 1 thanx that's what I was looking for.....tried it out and worked great


That's Le Earl tying one of the best knots to be found - both for peeps and for knocing points.


----------



## mike atwell

To tie the section above and below the peep, or to tie above or below string leeches, etc. 

Begin with about 24.0" of serving thread.

Pre-wax by dragging 3-4 times across the end of a wax stick.

Lay about 6-8" along the string, running away from the peep or other attachment. A single overhand knot or piece of tape can be used to hold this tag end in place. Make sure this is long enough to grab & pull on later. 

Make a single loose wrap around the tip of your left ring finger. This leaves the first three fingers free to manipulate the serving and string. Keep this loop end held approx. even with the peep.

Begin serving about 1.25-1.50 below the peep, wrapping around the string and tag end, working toward the peep.

Serve approx. 5/8-3/4", pulling the string seperation tight as you get closer to the peep.

Remove your finger from the loop & feed the end of the serving you are wrapping through the loop. Keep hold of the end of the serving with enough tension to prevent it from unwrapping.

Undo the knot or tape holding the tag end, and pull to tighten the loop. Continue pulling the loop and opposite end of the serving about half way under the served area. 

Trim each end close to the serving. (this can be carefully burned, but I don't like to burn mine. I just trim close & have never had one come loose)

Repeat on the other side of the peep.


----------



## ruttnutt

*Half Hitches Suck*

Try doin the way its done in pic two. The way your peep is tied in[ series of half hitches] it can move and you wont know it till you have shot a bunch of arrows. I had the half hitches once and I kept my string waxed religiously. I was setting up a new sight and I watch the peep move up the string after I anchored!!! And yes it was a tight knot...


----------



## VFX_Fenix

huntntrail said:


> This a pic of my peep tied in.......I'm in the process of changing out my strings and would like to know how to retie my peep...fall away rest in. So...anyone have a set of pics or explanation of how to tie this type of knot?


That's actually a knot that's used in making things like Hemp jewelry.

The method is relatively simple. Just take a single strand and tie an overhand knot around the bow string in the end of your serving material so you have a short tail and a long tail, tuck the short tail against the bow string as you'll be tying knots over the top of it to hide it. Take the long end and pass it behind the bow string making a loop, pass the loose end of the serving and pass it through the loop over the top of the bow string (you'll have basically wrapped the bow string) and pull tight. Repeat as many times as you like, you'll end up with a spiraling series of knots.

For more - see here


----------



## AllenRead

I've had better luck with it served in like it shows in 6bloodychunks' picture. LeEarls half hitches work ok, but the knots were not comfortable when I anchor my nose touching the knots.


----------



## AzBuckFever

I like the way BloodyChunks has his peep. That's the way mine was before I sent the bow in to have a new VT string/cable installed. It didn't move a bit. Plus, if you scan through the pics on Just 1 More's site after the video, you'll see that he has his peep tied in, in relatively the same fashion. If it is his peep. :teeth:


----------



## leon j chartier

Thanks just 1 more.Great video


----------



## MHansel

metaz2 said:


> The 1st one is a series of half-hitches, tied, then burned.


Same here, works great, and they are easy to do:wink:


----------



## mod10g

Hey 6bloodychunks how about posting a step by step instructions for tieing a peep in like that if you get a chance!!!!!!


----------



## trailk11

Bloodychunks......I also would like to see a step by step series of that peep tying job... I like it better than mine!


----------



## Bret6565

The first could also be a piece of string about a foot or so long folded in half and then tied in a series of loop knots up the string untill a desired length. End it with two half knots.


----------



## bryanmhoff

6bloodychunks said:


> i dont know what kind of knot that is but , i do mine like this
> rock solid,dosent move a bit.


Who did this for you? Has your serving moved at all above or below your peep?


----------



## bryanmhoff

*Here we go*

This was provided by Oxford @
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=4288904#post4288904


----------



## IChim2

Heres mine....


----------



## IChim2

Rest cord.


----------



## 6bloodychunks

i do it myself,
and it hasnt moved a bit!
never had one move on me tying it in this way.



bryanmhoff said:


> Who did this for you? Has your serving moved at all above or below your peep?


----------



## bowfisherman23

thanks just1more. That is a great way to do it. Works much better than the way they do it in the bow shops. It always comes undone when they do it. This seems foolproof.


----------



## Hammer0419

Buy LeEarls DVD. It has all you could ask for. He should you how to tie a peep and rests.


----------



## bow junkie

*serving size*

What size serving should be used for tying peeps in? A pro shop near me uses some really small stuff and all I have is some #3D.


----------



## Spotshooter2

Specialty Archery has a video of another way to tie in a peep that works very well . Make sure you have your peep exactly where you want it because when you tie it in like this the only way to move it is to cut the serving off the peep. Here is the addy , http://www.specialtyarch.com/faqs.asp


----------



## 2wyoming

I just use Dental Floss.

Its never let me down


----------



## GroundhogCK

First I tie mine in using the specialty archery method presented in the link above... Using that method alone, it's never going to move on you. However, after that, I also put knots above and below the peep as shown in the video by Just 1 More, or you can use the nockset knot detailed in this link:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=375122

The reason I also use the knots is two fold: 1) Your peep can never be tied in too securely. 2) You can slide the knots above and below up and down the string as a way to fine tune your peep to come perfectly back to your eye... it must be close to perfect from twisting the string beforehand, but these knots are an excellent way to really dial it in perfect.


----------



## scottparker

6bloodychunks said:


> i dont know what kind of knot that is but , i do mine like this
> rock solid,dosent move a bit.


same way as mine. Very easy to do, nice and rock solid.


----------



## bow junkie

*peep serving*



6bloodychunks said:


> i dont know what kind of knot that is but , i do mine like this
> rock solid,dosent move a bit.


Is that serving on your peep blinding, I have flo green on mine that i put yesterday. the serving makes my sight picture blurry.


----------



## Bugle 'em

The name of the first one is a ten knot very hard to remove from your string as it has to be shaved or untied a half knot at a time, also that knot can move. If you get ahold of winners choice they have a recomended knot that is close to the second knot shown but to start it you wind between the seperated strands and then wind around seperated strands, when you wind around them it locks in the tag end then you wrap up one of the sepreated strands wind around the peep then down the other side and whip finish at the end


----------



## jjohnson

Have had great results doing it this way. I usually tie it in something like the first pic until I shoot a hundred or so arrows. Then I will re-tie it like this:










http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=430921

This takes a little more time but it's guaranteed not to move.


----------



## leadsled

*peep*

Thanks Just_1_More for the great video.

Your method is much simpler than the way I used to do it. I tried your method recently on a new bow, and it worked great.


----------



## Wishbone

Anybody else have a new trick way to tie a peep ???


----------



## rocklocker2

*knots*

I tie in my peep with dental floss and the i use a barrel knot above an below.barrel knot is the same one used to make a slip float knot on a fishing line.it can be moved if needed but if tight it wont slip on its own.and i darken the lighter strand below the peep with magic marker.takes out the blur and you can see if anything has moved


----------



## HeadHunter

Bow Walker said:


> That's Le Earl tying one of the best knots to be found - both for peeps and for knocing points.



This is the way I do it also. Never had one move on me and it is so much quicker than serving it in. Although I don't use it for nocking points. Using a string loop I've never seen the need for a nock.


----------



## bowhunterCN

start with a Prussic hitch, tying 5 times, end with 2 Overhand Knots and burn.


----------



## introverted

i use old bowstring material for mine, and they work out great


----------



## burdog

Figure four works great for me.


----------



## IRONCROSS

Here cave men lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZsDiVgthbo BTW who uses picture diagrams? Oh thats right the archery industry does, some of them.


----------



## peteo

Great info.


----------



## LarrySasaki

Great to know.


----------

